# Spring National...Good, Bad, Ugly...Lets hear it



## A.j. (Sep 30, 2004)

I thoroughly enjoyed myself and the challenging courses that were set, very legit. I was amazed at the trail quality with all the rain. I understand the food situation and that is a challenge that hopefully will be worked out. I'm giving this event a big thumbs up.👍👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Great job Larry. E,F,G,H were great courses. We had a little back up on H Saturday but nothing to worry about. Pipestem is an beautiful place.


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

I shot ABCD, only saw one target where I felt uncomfortable pulling while the next target was being shot. That was on range A, don't remember the target #. The ranges were surprisingly dry for all the rain we got on Friday. Courses were very challenging with a good mix of yardages. There could have been more signs along the main road directing you to ranges. There was nothing for ABCD. I know the shuttle drivers know where the ranges are, but it would be nice to know ahead of time so families know where everyone is going to be. It is an awesome venue for a shoot, very scenic. My wife, son and I had a great time and look forward to next year!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Larry I enjoyed myself and the shoot. I shot M and N and they were a lot of fun and challenging. The only downfall I saw was food but other than that I think everything else was good. Looking forward to 1st leg of the triple crown there next year


----------



## #1phinsfan (Jan 8, 2009)

We had a blast just like last year. I did hear some complaining about food which could probably be easily fixed with the clubhouse just setting up some grills at each tent and making some hotdogs. My only complaint is the wait times but I have no idea how to fix it and fortunately our group makes the 8 hr journey to shoot our bows and that's all we have to do that day so waiting still isn't as bad as working lol. Your doing a great job and can't wait til next year!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

#1phinsfan said:


> We had a blast just like last year. I did hear some complaining about food which could probably be easily fixed with the clubhouse just setting up some grills at each tent and making some hotdogs. My only complaint is the wait times but I have no idea how to fix it and fortunately our group makes the 8 hr journey to shoot our bows and that's all we have to do that day so waiting still isn't as bad as working lol. Your doing a great job and can't wait til next year!


What ranges did you shoot?


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Thought courses were great. Agree food was an issue.


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Shot M& N.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

I had a great time. Shot way better than I thought I would. I shot ABCD. I thought the course were laid out well. There was one target on C that had very little room for the group, it was the buck in the pines. Other than that everything was great. Well done and I look forward to returning.

So does that mean you will definitly not have Spring Nationals next year?


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Loved the shoot. Only complaint I have is I wish you could have started h1 where g course ended instead of having to walk all the way up the hill to start h then ending up in the same spot when you finished and having to walk it again. But that's just me being lazy. Lol great shoot Larry.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

boilerfarmer12 said:


> I had a great time. Shot way better than I thought I would. I shot ABCD. I thought the course were laid out well. There was one target on C that had very little room for the group, it was the buck in the pines. Other than that everything was great. Well done and I look forward to returning.
> 
> So does that mean you will definitly not have Spring Nationals next year?


Yes the spring national is being replaced with the 1st leg of the NTC


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> Loved the shoot. Only complaint I have is I wish you could have started h1 where g course ended instead of having to walk all the way up the hill to start h then ending up in the same spot when you finished and having to walk it again. But that's just me being lazy. Lol great shoot Larry.


I understand the walk but with the congestion of last year with g and h running together I was trying to solve the problem. You will be on different ranges next year.


----------



## boilerfarmer12 (Nov 22, 2011)

outbackarcher said:


> Yes the spring national is being replaced with the 1st leg of the NTC


But it will occur when the usual 1st leg happens correct?


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Yes it will be in May.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

The park will have both lodges open then also. I have heard some talk of the park requiring a 3 day registration to book for next year but I haven't talked to them about that yet. I will resolve that issue if that is the case. Give me a few days as I still have about 17,000 pieces of dang ribbon to take down and all the stakes to pick up.


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

I shot ABCD and i thought the courses were great. Wait times were short and the walking wasnt bad at all. I agree with the food deal but understand. All in all i give this shoot an A+++. Cant wait to come back and shoot next year. Thanks!


----------



## Trykon Mike (Aug 25, 2007)

My only complaint, I shot two 5s on H, other than that had a great group to shoot with.
Shout out to Herb, Louie,and Bob, had a blast,


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Great shoot and thanks to all involved. I know the walking and food have been brought up, so the only other thing I can think of as a suggestion is stake placement. I shot EFGH and there were at least two blue stakes that were placed right in the middle of clear drainage ditches/slopes. I know that things are bound to get muddy and wet at some point if it rains, but these were placed in the middle of the only way the water could/would run off at these stakes. Granted if it hadn't rained they would have been fine, but because of the rain the stake area was washed out. One had two 4" diameter sticks and a rock placed at the stake, so at least you could stand on something, albeit standing still on it wasn't very possible. Simply moving the stakes 2'-3' left or right would have fixed everything and probably would have been the thing to do w/rain in the forecast. Thanks again and looking forward to coming back next year.


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Larry please do not take my comment about g-h the wrong way. Apperciate all your hard work to make the shoot possible.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

The only complaint I had was that I was too busy having fun all day shooting all 40 in one day, that I didn't have time to look you up and say thanks.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

My only complaint is that there was not enough people shooting the ranges on Friday. Most people complain about wait time between targets, we had zero wait time for that. But we waited probably hour or so at the tent for someone to shoot with lol. I would encourage anyone than can to shoot on friday. My wife shot 40 targets and was back by 2:30 and i was back by 3:30. We left the parking lot between 8:30-9:00 that morning


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> Larry please do not take my comment about g-h the wrong way. Apperciate all your hard work to make the shoot possible.


No need to worry about that. I thought about the walk back up the point twice but I was just trying to help the congestion. E,f,g,h will be beside the practice bags next year. I am going to try to rotate all the ranges around.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

3dbowmaster said:


> My only complaint is that there was not enough people shooting the ranges on Friday. Most people complain about wait time between targets, we had zero wait time for that. But we waited probably hour or so at the tent for someone to shoot with lol. I would encourage anyone than can to shoot on friday. My wife shot 40 targets and was back by 2:30 and i was back by 3:30. We left the parking lot between 8:30-9:00 that morning


Yes. The lack of people shooting Friday helped a lot with the wait times Saturday.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

My only complaint is that I didn't go. Had an awesome time last year. That fact that your on here 1 day after, when you still have so much cleaning up to do, and your looking of input on improving for next year says it all! Wish more of the IBO crew would do this! Got the dates for next year?


----------



## tryinhardarcher (Feb 3, 2006)

We had a back up on G I think, took us 4 hours to shoot that range. So maybe a little better job of sending groups to different ranges. Other than that, and over all I think you did a great job. Any shoot will always have hiccups, and things that an be improved. The simple fact that your looking for and responding to feedback shows just how much you care and how hard you are working to put on a great event. So thank you for all your hard work, and we will be back next year.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Most of my tent workers are in training to say the least. Lol. They learned a lot this year and I think will manage the ranges next year. That was part of the hiccups I was talking about. Also my shuttle drivers didn't stop at E range enough. My communication with them wasn't very good and we will get better.


----------



## bandit69 (Mar 20, 2008)

Shot E.F.G.H Had a blast. I understand the backup on Saturday due to the weather on Friday but it being an outdoor sport that is something we can't control. I heard some complaints about that walk up the hill twice, now i understand why and after all we can all use the exercise. Would you happen to have a specific date for next year? You did a heck of a job and I really appreciate the effort put out by you and the crew. See you next year.


----------



## dottrz (Jul 27, 2013)

Shot ABCD, 20 Friday finishing JUST before the deluge, 20 Saturday around 8:30-9:00. No waiting, at any time. Groups moved along well, no prodding necessary. C proved difficult with the foot placements, but that's part of the challenge. The ONLY thing was that the girl that came with us had expected to shoot with us, but instead shot different ranges. It was her first shoot and was just tentative about the procedures. In the end, she shot 2 days with wonderful girls who guided her well, so that bump was resolved easily enough. Overall, A to A+. Good Job, Larry and crew. Our group SHALL be back next year!


----------



## paul anderson (Feb 26, 2008)

how come the top pros didn't shoot, no Levi , no Chance no Darren ,


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

paul anderson said:


> how come the top pros didn't shoot, no Levi , no Chance no Darren ,


Pretty sure they're all turkey hunting in Kansas.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

May 13-15 2016 is the date to mark on the calender.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Huntin Hard said:


> Pretty sure they're all turkey hunting in Kansas.


Bingo


----------



## T&A (Sep 26, 2013)

Are they still gonna have a spring national somewhere else or are they just dropping it


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Great shoot Larry as always...food is an issue that I'm sure will be fixed for next year...awesome courses,great people can't wait for next year.


Dewayne Martin


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

T&A said:


> Are they still gonna have a spring national somewhere else or are they just dropping it


They will be moving the Spring National. No clue where though.


----------



## WV Bowtech (Jun 20, 2003)

Excellent job!!
I shot all 40 on Friday EFGH. Almost beat the rain! The walk was easy, and with that you can have some targets close enough to feel uncomfortable at times. That property is amazing and you made the
Very best of it. Can't wait till next year !


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

I shot M and N and thought that it was pretty cool. My only complaint is that one of the targets did not have a clear path to the target for slower shooting bows. Busted an arrow and took a zero on my 3rd to last target. I was not the only person to do it so It was played out fair! I did go back and have the ranger watch me shoot it again for fun and busted another arrow on the same vine. We all had a good laugh about it. They went and fixed the problem that afternoon for the next day. Two thumbs way up for a great shoot and wonderful people to be around.


----------



## PA PINS (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for all the hard work.I shot EFGH from the green stake on Saturday and Sunday. Really could not ask for a better course or people . Only issue was the food but not really that big of a deal , just loaded up the chair for Sunday. Well done !!


----------



## houndhamrick (Sep 30, 2010)

The wife, son and I had a great time. I felt the course was set up nice, lot of work went into it.. Few times I was a wishin' I had a golf cart, lol. Thank you and your crew for all your effort.


----------



## wvbowhunter06 (Feb 13, 2010)

Great shoot larry


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Luckily I saw that vine. I know the target. I had to open my stance to even gdt a shot at a ten.


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

I shot EFGH, the course setup was great. Looking forward to next year, we have already booked with the lodge for the 1st leg. The only thing that I seen is you need to have some food at the tents on each courses. Larry you and your crew did a great job. See you next year.


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I have already been in a meeting about the food situation and have another one at the end of the week. I will get that worked out. I can promise that.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I would have paid $20 for a hamburger about 4:30 Saturday. ha/ha


----------



## 3-D For Life (Apr 19, 2003)

Coarses were set up great but the targets should be spaced appart more to help with the groups moveing along better. Some of the targets could've been spaced out a little better because while you were pulling arrows from one target people were shooting at the next target not too far away from you the only place I seen this was at the beginning of range F and most of the targets on the upper defense range. Plus allot of groups werent getting busted up by the people at the tents. I never met any person that was helping run the shoot that never asked if I need anything, they were all great people.


----------



## jmoeco (Dec 23, 2012)

Shot EFGH , only complaint is FOOD! lol other then that love it. It kinda reminded me when I'd shot asa's with targets close together on F range I think it was.

You and the gang did a awesome job!!

Thx'
Mo


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

I did not even go to the shoot, but the fact that you (Larry) are on here trying to make things better and asking for opinions says a lot. A big thumbs up from me. 

Patrick


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

I appreciate the opinions. The first 3 on F range were closer than the rest of the range and the first 2 on G range. After that I felt the targets were spaced pretty good. I'm just trying to keep from dropping down into the real steep stuff. 

The food I hope to have resolved by the end of this week. I have a meeting with the food vendor. I had food and snacks on a,b,c,d but I let the archery in schools have e,f,g,h and I thought they were going to put food out also. Again that's a case of better communication by me. 

As far as the bow hunter defense range spacing on the upper range I set it like an ASA practice range. I have lots of good areas for great ranges but I am limited with the defense range because I want all practice facilities next to the vendors. However if I was pulling my arrows on the upper range and someone shot the target beside of me. We would of had a talk very quickly. I'm use to ranges like that and you pull when each target is clear on either side and you wait for the guys and gals to get back to their bows.


----------



## dawesy (Nov 11, 2005)

No complaints only compliments! Incredible amount of work went into that shoot. Courses were great, thanks for a great shoot!


----------



## barnesville4 (Mar 1, 2014)

We shot efgh all on Saturday and it was awesome. The only things I have is definitely food but seen that has been addressed and may be loop the sets a little more so when your done with the last target you don't have to walk so far to get back to road. Other than that it was awesome


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

I really enjoy shooting here! A tremendous amount of work went into it and not just the ranges! Going above and beyond to get the extra sponsor money is an example the other sites should take notice to! If I absolutely had to pick a negative the only thing I come up with is space the defense range out a little more because next year there will be a whole lot more people on them since it is the first leg. My hats off great job Larry!


----------



## outbackarcher (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. I am looking at possibly relocating the vendor area and can possibly make some better defense ranges. I have to do some walking and check some new range areas. I have some ideas that I think will improve some things.


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

outbackarcher said:


> Thanks for the comments. I am looking at possibly relocating the vendor area and can possibly make some better defense ranges. I have to do some walking and check some new range areas. I have some ideas that I think will improve some things.


This already is my favorite location! I have no doubts that you will continue to make this a fabulous place to come and compete!


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

We shot efgh 10 Friday 20 Sat and 10 Sun. I shot with some very good guys . I have a bad knee and am slow getting around the guys we shot with were great. The course was very manageable even for me. Great job and looking forward to next year... Only thing I noticed is more shuttles would have been nice.


----------



## caskins269 (Jul 31, 2008)

stoz said:


> Luckily I saw that vine. I know the target. I had to open my stance to even gdt a shot at a ten.


Come on man. I shot it first without any problems!!! Just sort of hoped the rest of my group would not of seen it. HEHEHEHEHE


----------



## stoz (Aug 23, 2002)

Nice guy.lol


----------

